
ERR_ICANN_NAME_COLLISION - medmunds
http://console.group/
======
medmunds
Trying to search for console.group [1] in Chrome's omnibar leads an attempt to
navigate to this site, with the error:

> This site is using a new generic top-level domain (gTLD). If you have used
> console.group to access an internal site in the past, contact your network
> administrator.

[1] console.group is a browser devtools function:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Console/gro...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Console/group)

